# ...................jet Black Zhp Pics..........



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

Just got my ZHP yesterday!
Amazing car.
Awesome wheels!!!!


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic*

pic


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: 

You are braver then me going with Jet though  Sapphire is all I could bite off and remain remotely sane   

Congrats, you will love your car!!!! After only 500 miles I am sure it was a great decision to go with the ZHP :thumbup:


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic*

pic-good showing the actual color of the alcantara.
you can see what the flash does to the left of the picture.


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic*

pic


----------



## germancarja (May 7, 2003)

navigation but no leather???

Still a very nice ride


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

My plane takes off in 6 days. I can't wait to see my ride!

Thanks for the pics. The alcantara looks awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic*

pic


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*1*

1


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*2*

2


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*3*

3


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*4*

4


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*5*

5


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*6*

6


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*7*

7


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*8*

8


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*9*

9


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*10*

10


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*11*

11


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*12*

12


----------



## BazBoy (Apr 30, 2003)

Car looks great chlee. I have ordered a 330i with ZHP in Jet black. Hope mine has the Michelins.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> *yeah, when did they start skimping on the real spare tire? :tsk: *


I was optional when we bought our wagon:dunno: Or are was it standard on the 3.0l?


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah...no full spare....i think it's because it's got special wheels and tires. The dealer actually thought it was going to be a full, but i opened it, because i heard otherwise.

yeah, off the palisades parkway

Jet Black is nice, but i can already see pollen collecting all over my car


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*clears*

ok....so where do i get a set of OEM clears?

where did u guys get them?...Bekkers?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *everybody buys black......once.
> 
> no color looks better when clean, no color looks worse when dirty.  *


This is my third  I must enjoy pain :dunno:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

I live right near you in cliffside park... If you see me, wave! :thumbup: Nice ride, btw.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

chlee said:


> Jet Black is nice, but i can already see pollen collecting all over my car [/B]


My car is clean in the morning and by the time I get to work 20 miles away its covered in pollen. I have a california car duster and a tub of griots speed shine wipes in the trunk, works fantastic.


----------

